# Watching crayfish eat



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

After a couple of weeks, I finally got my crayfish (don't know what kind, its big and red) to take a goldfish out of my hand. It was the coolest thing ever watching him eat. It got even better when the ropefish tried stealing the fish right from the crayfish. The ropefish succedded but not before getting pinched a few times.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Yup. Crawfish are great. I grew up playing with them in ditches down south. I've eaten more of them than I care to count. Good stuff I tell ya!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats pretty cool, howd you managae to train him? Or did he just do it as an instinct....I gotta try that! lol


----------

